# New option to Folding Forum: reddit FoldingatHome



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 8, 2014)

Stumbled upon this yesterday and it's in it's infancy. They promise a more open line of communication without all the censorship. Keep your fingers crossed!......and 7im is there already.

http://www.reddit.com/r/foldingathome/


----------

